# need help IDing an african



## grafxalien (Mar 26, 2008)

Someone mentioned this may be a lake victorian hap, but it kind of is looking like a m. gresakei female to me, but I am new a this. Here are some newer photos, what do you think?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Definitely not a greshakei. It *looks* Victorian.

The second to the last picture kinda throws me off, reminds me of Haplochromis burtoni (whatever the newer name for that is?). But the rest make me think Astatotilapia calliptera, which is a Malawian. Maybe a Victorian expert cam chime in?


----------



## Sakura (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree. That is not a greshakei and looks like some sort of Hap. It does look like it will be a lovely fish.


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have one of those. It is a "red fin" or a Sp. 44. or something of that nature. Mine hase very vibrant black stripes that change to that same light silver when he is moody.


----------



## st.jimme26 (Aug 18, 2007)

that looks kinda like a talapia, whom don't make very good community cichlids cause they grow *big*


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

my vote is some type of burtoni... :thumb:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Not greshakei, not a tilapia. That's all I can say.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Found a picture of a hap. burtoni. Still cannot remember if the name was changed to something else?

This one is a show quality male.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

etcbrown said:


> The second to the last picture kinda throws me off, reminds me of Haplochromis burtoni (whatever the newer name for that is?). But the rest make me think Astatotilapia calliptera, which is a Malawian.


Decent guesses but not a perfect match for either, though.

The Astatotilapia burtoni I kept years ago:
http://african-cichlid.com/Burtoni.htm

The Astatotilapia calliptera I'm breeding right now:
http://african-cichlid.com/Calliptera.htm

Kevin


----------



## grafxalien (Mar 26, 2008)

Anall44 said:


> I have one of those. It is a "red fin" or a Sp. 44. or something of that nature. Mine hase very vibrant black stripes that change to that same light silver when he is moody.


this looks the closest so far I think. He is getting bigger and more color every day now that he is healthy again. I will try to get some more pictures up this weekend. The black stripes only come out when he is getting mad, but when they do they get VERY dark. It doesnt last very long though, so it is very hard to get a good picture with the stripes out.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

StructureGuy said:


> etcbrown said:
> 
> 
> > The second to the last picture kinda throws me off, reminds me of Haplochromis burtoni (whatever the newer name for that is?). But the rest make me think Astatotilapia calliptera, which is a Malawian.
> ...


 Very nice looking fish Kevin. I have a breeding trio of Astatotilapia calliptera myself but they are still small. The male is about 2" and the females about 1 3/4 but they are already breeding regularly.

They seem to be quite slow growers, have you had the same experience? I had them with a trio of Hap sp. 44 and had to get rid of the 44's because the 44's got much larger and waaaay too agressive to keep them together (in a 90).

Would love to know where to get some Astatotilapia burtoni (thanks for reminding me of the newer name!).


----------



## crime (Mar 22, 2008)

Chromidotilapia guntheri Loennbergii (female)
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Loennbergii.htm
better help identify mine


----------

